# New elk steak and roast recipes



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I am looking to change it up with my elk anyone have any ideas for steak, burger, or roasts?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Best elk burger ive ever had we mixed some blue cheese up in it and then put more crumbles on the burger. Best blue bacon burger ive ever had!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to grill sizable cuts, let them rest (If you don't, your meat will lose the majority of it's juices and it'll end up dry) and slice.

One of my favorites consists of marinating the meat for a few hours in the following:

-1 lb. elk.

-1.5 c. red wine

-2 Tbsp peppercorns

-1 tsp rosemary

- 1/2 c. worcestershire 

Pre heat grill on high, the hotter the better. Do not over cook (I like a glassy purple center) one sweat per side. Do not salt until it is done resting (5 min, longer for thicker cuts).


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Those both sound awesome. Im just looking to change it up from my usual


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got get some famous daves Rib Rub, fry a couple pieces of bacon in a pan at low heat till crispy, remove bacon leave the grease, add 1 tbs of butter let it melt and start to brown a little, turn heat on high, add elk or deer steaks liberally coated in rib rub, brown on both sides... MMMM GOOD!!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

put your roast in a crock pot or dutch oven with onion and green chiles, chilepowder,cumin, garlic, etc. Cook it till it comes apart and shred it. Mix in some enchilada sauce. Roll up in flour tortilla top with more enchilada sauce and cheese. Microwave or bake till the cheese melts and enjoy!


----------

